# Finding work interstate



## GloQui (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

Me and my partner are planning to move interstate in a few months but we would like to get a job before moving, so we would like to know any tips or experience from people who have done this before. What strategies did you use? Any stories will be appreciated. Cheers!


----------

